# NSFW - Boudoir Shot



## lanyemichelle (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a shot from my first boudoir shoot last week. I'm hoping to get some critique on it. I hope that the tag warning is enough, I did search the forum for NSFW guidelines and the general consensus was that it was okay to post pretty tame stuff with only a warning in the subject. If I'm wrong on this, feel free to move the topic where it belongs! 

I've been debating on whether or not the image has too much yellow in it. I used a film emulation preset on it that I like quite a bit, but I also wonder if the grain is too much. Sharpening obviously brings out the grain, and while I think the shot is nice I'm still a little anxious about it not being 'perfect.' 

After posting it here, and viewing it, the image seems like maybe it's not sharp enough.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 7, 2014)

I like it, looks sharp to me.  But you should probably post more so we can be sure.

I'd clone out the chandelier.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 7, 2014)

If anything I think it is too sharp. It is not doing her skin any favors in the cleavage and on her hip, to my eye. I would do some sort of light diffusion effect or something, but that does not appear to be your style. It's a great pose, nicely shot.

I might to try retrieve slightly more detail in the highlights on the hair, and maybe try to separate the shoe from the table leg with some light dodging.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 7, 2014)

She is very pretty, but this is missing the WOW factor. Different composition and posing would have worked better. Also a different DOF IMO.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2014)

It looks sharp enough on her, but the areas that have the fake depth of field or the selective blurring look a bit unnatural, but not overly objectionable. I dunno about the yellow issue...I was not at the scene, so I have no preconceptions on which I could base a judgement of "excessively yellow", but you might...I find the yellow is fine. I don't think it's too "grainy" either.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2014)

I was going to try an edit on this photo,  but you have your settings so no one can edit your photos.  If you are wondering if your edit is good or not, you may want to see what others come up with,  eh?


----------



## JerryVenz (Jan 7, 2014)

O.K. aside from the poseing issue, the number one problem here is light. There isn't any with direction! She's flat lit--her hair is blocking the light from the window.

You've got a GREAT window back there--not being used!  There is no better light than window light for women--you just have to know when and how to use it.

In this situation you have direct sun entering the room from this window so you can't use it unless you SCRIM  the window to soften the light.  I always have a large TWO STOP SCRIM with me when I'm on location for portraits in someone's home or doing a wedding. Then you bring her--table and all--CLOSE TO THE WINDOW--and go for it!!

In addition, when doing window light portraits I also have a white/gold reflector for use as fill when I have my model look to the camera. I usually use white as fill since I want the fill to be soft to match the soft quality of the window light.

Next work on poseing and framing and background!!  Hope you get the chance to work with your model some more!


----------



## lanyemichelle (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

Kathy, what would you suggest for composition and DOF? 

Derrel, I actually do think the blur might be a little too intense as well. I may still adjust the yellow a bit to see if it makes a difference to me or not. 

Jerry, I was actually using a reflector for this shot. Though the dining room looks large in the photo, it's actually quite small. The table takes up the entire space except for about 3-4 feet at the ends. I was actually standing on the back patio with both double doors open to get this shot. It was quite the challenge to arrange the reflector in a way that it actually reflected the window light onto her face while not getting it in the shot. I'd love to hear your suggestions on placement! I did balk away from using the window light more extensively because it was quite strong. No blinds on the windows, as you can see and the sun was starting to set directly outside of those windows, causing the harsh shadows from the panes. Not trying to use this as an excuse, I believe in the saying 'adapt and overcome.' I'd like to hear in depth what solution you would use.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2014)

lanyemichelle said:


> SNIP>> I did balk away from using the window light more extensively because it was quite strong. No blinds on the windows, as you can see and the sun was starting to set directly outside of those windows, causing the harsh shadows from the panes. Not trying to use this as an excuse, I believe in the saying 'adapt and overcome.' I'd like to hear in depth what solution you would use.



Jerry mentioned his idea above, a two-stop scrim...I assume he meant placing it outside, on a frame...

Westcott - Scrims - Scrim Jim Large Full Stop Diffusion

Two of these puppies would have made that window into a gorgeous source of soft, diffused light, but as you mentioned, straight-in-the-window sun rays gave an entirely different lighting effect.

Jerry is old-school.  Here's a brief article you might like.http://www.rosco.com/technotes/filters/technote3.html#med

I know the ScrimJim fabrics seem expensive to some people. You could use some Roscoe sheet diffusion material, taped right to the glass as well. It's about $7 per 20x24 sheet, and will last for YEARS.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 7, 2014)

Derrel said:


> lanyemichelle said:
> 
> 
> > SNIP>> I did balk away from using the window light more extensively because it was quite strong. No blinds on the windows, as you can see and the sun was starting to set directly outside of those windows, causing the harsh shadows from the panes. Not trying to use this as an excuse, I believe in the saying 'adapt and overcome.' I'd like to hear in depth what solution you would use.
> ...



You know Derrel, I can scarcely imagine what the trunk of your car must look like.. lol


----------



## lanyemichelle (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you! I'm sure I'll find that helpful. I was just curious if there was another solution for 'in the moment' if that wasn't available. I'll probably end up going with the less expensive solution for now. 

Could anyone suggest good reading material on the subject of using natural ambient lighting or mixing both ambient and off camera lighting? I've done a _little bit_ of work with speed lights off camera but I don't have one currently.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2014)

I agree with removing the chandelier.  But really.. It is pretty good the way it is.  Just wish her legs didn't blend with the table leg.


----------



## jenko (Jan 8, 2014)

I like the lighting. It's subtle and she has nice highlights. Agree on the composition. The chandelier, the white chair, and the angle is a bit weird which makes it feel tilted. You could've taken a step or two to the left and turned slightly to the right. That may have also resolved the issue of her leg and shoe blending into the table leg. Or have her take the stockings off. I do like the color and the feminine S shape of the pose.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 8, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I like it, looks sharp to me.  But you should probably post more so we can be sure.  I'd clone out the chandelier.



I'm with him. I think we need more to tell


----------

